# Mac IIcx PowerPC



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

Il fait froid, il pleut... j'en ai profiter pour faire un peu de tri dans mon bazar.

J'ai remis en état des Mac IIcx et il m'en reste un trop abimé qui n'y aura pas droit, carte mère HS :-(

J'ai aussi quelques cartes mères récupérées sur des machines qui sont tombées (plastique cassées, tôlerie rouillées, etc...), dont des cartes de Power Macintosh 7100, les premiers PowerPC (avec le 6100 et le 8100).
Etonnamment, les 2 cartes cartes ont une forme presque identique, pourtant conçu à 5 ans d'intervalle et montées dans des machines très différentes.

Le Mac IIcx est sorti en mars 1989, avec un proc 68030 à 16Mhz, dans un boitier carré inédit (repris pour le IIci et le Quadra 700), genre boite à chaussure. #1




Le Power Macintosh 7100 est sorti en mars 1994, avec un PPC 601 à 80Mhz, dans une caisse métallique type PC (déjà utilisée pour le IIvx/vi et le Quadra/Centris 650), plus grande qui accueillait aussi une lecteur de CD . #68



Les 2 cartes cote à cote (à gauche le 7100) :


Même taille, même position des prises pour l'alimentation, disque dur, lecteur de disquette, système de fixation presque identique.

Mais les prises à l'arrière sont placées différemment :


En haut le 7100 avec une prise ethernet AAUI, une prise video HDI-45 (une invention Apple pour le 6100/7100/8100, abandonnée ensuite) et un entrée audio en plus.
En dessous le IIcx avec une prise pour lecteur de disquette en plus, mais pas de video (le dernier desktop sans video intégré) ni ethernet.
Même le bouton d'allumage n'est pas au même endroit :-(

En 5 ans un écart de performance de 1 à 10 minimum. Pas étonnant à l'époque, ça évoluait très très vite.
Aujourd'hui, entre entre iMac de 2013 et un de 2018, c'est autour de 1 à 1,5 max je pense...

Le challenge : Installer la carte de 7100 dans un boiter de IIcx


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

La carte de 7100 rentre facilement dans le IIcx, la fixation est presque identique (2 ergots au fond du boitier sont à conserver, il faut couper les autres).

Le problème vient de la face arrière avec les ouvertures pour les prises.

Donc première opération, découper le panneau arrière à l'emplacement des prises (merci Dremel) après avoir retirer le blindage. Et mise en place de la carte :




J'ai récupéré le partie arrière pour les prises sur une caisse 7100 HS (la tôlerie est broyée, mais l'arrière en plastique n'était pas cassé) :



Le tout recollé sur le IIcx, avec remise en place du blindage (adapté aux prises, grâce au morceau du 7100) :




En bas un IIcx d'origine, en haut le IIcx/7100 :



A l'intérieur, les boutons Reset sont en place, la même que le IIcx d'origine.
Idem pour le HP qui, une fois encliqueté dans son logement maintient la carte mère en place.



A suivre, les essais, avec un disque SCA et pourquoi pas la carte video HPV du 7100 ;-) ou même une carte G3 ...


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2018)

Que de souvenirs !!!!


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Novembre 2018)

La carte mère est en place :


Ensuite j'ai remis le support HD/lecteur de disquette sans aucun problème, le trou de fixation dans le support et la carte mère de 7100 sont bien en face pour mettre la vis.
Idem pour pour l'alimentation, le connecteur tombe bien en face de celui de la carte mère 
J'en ai profité pour mettre un petit disque 2,5" SCA de 36Go.


Tout fonctionne bien.

La video intégrée sur la carte mère du 7100 n'est pas très performante, à tel point que le 7100 était équipé d'un carte video dédiée (HPV) installé dans le port PDS (renommé pour l'occasion VDS), bien plus performante.
Mais sur le 7100, il y a une ouverture à l'arrière pour le connecteur video, comme s'il y avait un quatrième port Nubus, qu'il n'y a pas sur le IIcx :



Il faudra faire une ouverture dans le IIcx... pas évident pour le look.

Le port PDS du 7100 pouvait accueillir une carte G3 (NewerTech, Sonnet,...) qui répliquait le port PDS. Ainsi à l'aide d'une nappe on pouvait réutiliser la carte HPV en la fixant sur un caddie qui s'appuyait sur un port Nubus.
Il me reste des cartes comme ça, j'ai donc utiliser une nappe et un caddie.


La carte HPV (une 4Mo de 8100), le caddie et la nappe.

La carte HPV fonctionne très bien comme ça :


La nappe est branchée sur le port PDS et sur la carte HPV, qui est fixée sur le caddie avec un faux connecteur Nubus qui lui permet de tenir en place.
Mais le IIcx est plus petit que le 7100, il manque plus d'un centimètre en hauteur et on ne peut plus fermer le couvercle 

Exit la carte HPV, dommage, remplacée par un carte video Nubus (une MacPicasso VillageTronic qui était dans mon 7100, échangée contre la carte HPV ).

Du coup, j'ai mis une carte G3 dans le port PDS 
Une carte Sonnet qui avait la particularité d'avoir une nappe très rigide et soudée directement sur la carte contrairement à la NewerTech qui avait un connecteur et une nappe bien plus souple.

La carte NewerTech avec la nappe souple et débrochable :



La carte Sonnet avec la nappe soudée rigide (et bien plus courte) :



Résultat, sur toutes les cartes Sonnet que j'avais installé à l'époque, les contacts sur les nappes ont finis par casser et les nappes sont HS, même retirées sur certaines pour éviter les court-circuits.

J'en ai mis une comme ça dans le IIcx :


De gauche à droite : la carte video VillageTronic, la carte G3 Sonnet et j'ai retirer la carte cache, pas compatible avec la carte G3.

Et voilà un Mac IIcx / 7100 / G3 : 



On s'amuse comme on peut


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2018)

Tu es vraiment trop fort !!! Bravo !


----------



## flippy (23 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau, t'es une *VRAIE* machine à remonter le temps


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Novembre 2018)

Le Mac desktop PPC le plus compact après le Cube ;-)) sans lecteur CD c'est vrai...

Pas facile de comparer des benchs de machines (et processeurs) aussi différentes (IIcx en 89, 7100 en 94 et le G3 en 1998).
Avec Speedometer 3, sur la base du LC475 (680LC40/25), le IIcx est à 0,4, le 7100 à 4 et cette... chose à 18 ! (signé Frankenstein )


----------



## Popjoël (23 Novembre 2018)

Impressionant ... moi, même quand il pleut je n'ai pas autant d'idées ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Novembre 2018)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que je me suis emmêlée les doigts dans le clavier avec les cartes G3... 
C'est la carte Sonnet qui a la nappe souple et débrochable, et la carte NewerTech, que j'ai installé dans la machine, qui a la nappe rigide soudée (et HS, donc retiré).


----------



## Popjoël (24 Novembre 2018)

Y'en a pas beaucoup qui suivent


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2018)

Sympa l'image en Ray Tracing qui date de l'époque 68020/30 ...


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Novembre 2018)

C'est l'image qui servait de fond d'écran dans les Pub Apple pour le MacII à l'époque :


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2018)

Oui il était utilisé comme fond sur le IIci de mon école en 1990 ... et en 1991 la conf des développeurs avait lieue dans mon école, j'ai pu récupérer une boite de Système 7 qui était présenté ...


----------



## gluboh (28 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Une question un peu à côté de la plaque : j'ai un power PC Macintosh 7100/66 de 1994 qui marche mais le moniteur multiple scan 17" display ne fonctionne plus, pourriez-vous m'indiquer une référence de moniteur compatible aujourd'hui (2020 !) ?


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2020)

gluboh a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Une question un peu à côté de la plaque: j'ai un power PC Macintosh 7100/66 de 1994 qui marche mais le moniteur multiple scan 17" display ne fonctionne plus, pourriez-vous m'indiquer une référence de moniteur compatible aujourd'hui (2020 !) ?


Le mieux c'est de te prendre un petit 17" TFT, oublie les CRT ... Tu as quoi comme sortie vidéo ? HDI45 ? DB15 ? Il te faudra un convertisseur.


----------



## dandu (28 Octobre 2020)

gluboh a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question un peu à côté de la plaque : j'ai un power PC Macintosh 7100/66 de 1994 qui marche mais le moniteur multiple scan 17" display ne fonctionne plus, pourriez-vous m'indiquer une référence de moniteur compatible aujourd'hui (2020 !) ?



En théorie, n'importe quel moniteur avec une entrée VGA. Ca permet généralement au moins du 640 x 480 à 60 Hz 

Sur le 7100, il faut soit un adaptateur DA-15 (15 broches, deux rangées, prise "Apple") vers DE-15 (VGA, 15 broches, 3 rangée) ou éventuellement un HDI45 (une grosse prise) vers Apple puis vers VGA.

Si le 640x480 ne suffit pas, c'est plus compliqué : les écrans qui supportent les modes Apple (832 x 624, etc.) sont pas courants. Personnellement, j'ai un Dell U2410 acheté d'occasion, c'est un 24 pouces avec pleins d'entrées qui prend à peu près tout comme signal/définition.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Octobre 2020)

Le 7100/66 a une carte video (HPV) en DB15 et 1 ou 2Mo de VRAM (2Mo si tu as 4 barrettes 256k sur la carte video).
La video peut afficher, en mode VGA, 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, c'est assez courant sur des écrans LCD 4/3 pour PC.
Avec un 1 Mo ça sera en 24-bit en 640x480, sinon 8-bit (256 couleurs) pour les autres.
Avec 2Mo c'est en milliers de couleurs (16-bit) en 1024x768 au mieux, et 24-bit en 800x600 ou moins...

En mode VGA :





Coté moniteur, sur LBC il y a des wagons de LCD 4/3 entre 10 et 20€ (en cherchant bien tu en trouveras même en beige ;-)
Surveilles le rétro-éclairage, qu'il soit bien uniforme (et en forme ;-) pas de réglage de luminosité à fond).
Et il te faudra aussi un adaptateur DB15/VGA avec des switchs pour configurer le mode de sortie video.





Un 7100/66 avec une carte G3, et une carte video HPV de 8100 (avec 4Mo de VRAM), et un petit LCD 4/3 Digimate 17" (1715).
Avec la carte HPV 4Mo il peut afficher 1152x870 en 24-bit :




D'après la doc du 7100/66, avec le Multiple Scan 20" Display de l'époque, le 7100 était capable d'afficher 1280x1024... je n'y suis pas arrivé malgré que ce petit LCD en soit capable... j'ai pourtant essayer toutes les combinaisons possible (sense-pins).


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2020)

Oui il y a du choix. Perso j'essaye de trouver des Sony HS-53 ou + car ils ont un design sympa, moins PC moche  Et de bonnes dalles !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2020)

Après, pour la résolution, faut encore que la fréquence à laquelle l'écran peut l'afficher soit compatible avec ce que la CG peut sortir, donc même si les deux (écran et Mac) peuvent théoriquement afficher la même résolution, il n'est pas obligatoire qu'ils puissent le faire ensembles.


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2020)

Là il n'y a pas trop de soucis, on est pas sur des modes en 15 Hz comme sur Amiga !


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Octobre 2020)

Oui, jusqu'ici je n'ai pas eu trop de problème.
Du premier Mac II, jusqu'au dernier PPC beige, en passant par les LC, ils fonctionnent tous sur des LCD 17" en 4/3 de PC des années 2000.
Je dois avoir une dizaine d'écrans CRT Apple, la plupart des modèles, sauf les plus gros que je n'ai pas gardés (beaucoup trop lourd), mais je suis pas trop fan ;-) trop lourd et encombrant.
Donc quand je sors mes vieux Mac pour jouer avec, je préfère les brancher sur des LCD, c'est bien plus simple


----------



## woz86 (2 Novembre 2020)

Le mieux c’est de trouver des écrans lcd blanc ou beige qui s’harmonise bien avec les Macintosh.
Sur lbc j’avais trouvé un lot de deux Philips pour 25€.
En voici un avec mon Quadra 700.


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2020)

Il est beau ce Quadra !


----------

